# Indoor Rated Transformers



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

AMPED said:


> I am bidding a job where the customer is requesting the landscape transformer to be located inside his garage. The only problem with this is most transformers are not UL listed to be installed inside. We have found one with a NEMA 2 rating however the company name is ACME. Now for some reason when I hear that name I expect an anvil to fall from the sky and land on my customer. Any one heard of ACME electrical products or know of any good lighting transformers rated for indoor use?


I would assume that anything that is acceptable outside should be acceptable inside. Most that I have seen has been, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

AMPED said:


> ...The only problem with this is most transformers are not UL listed to be installed inside....


 :confused1: Just because a transformer is NEMA 3R or 4 doesn't mean it has to be installed in that type of environment. Unless the manufacturers instructions specifically say it can't be installed indoors, you can do it.

That being said Acme Electric has been around forever and I've bought transformers from them with no problems.

-John


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Big John said:


> :confused1: Just because a transformer is NEMA 3R or 4 doesn't mean it has to be installed in that type of environment. Unless the manufacturers instructions specifically say it can't be installed indoors, you can do it.
> 
> That being said ( Acme ) Electric has been around forever and I've bought transformers from them with no problems.
> 
> -John


 Wile.E.Coyote always buys from them, so it must be good stuff!


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Big John said:


> :confused1: Just because a transformer is NEMA 3R or 4 doesn't mean it has to be installed in that type of environment. Unless the manufacturers instructions specifically say it can't be installed indoors, you can do it.
> 
> That being said Acme Electric has been around forever and I've bought transformers from them with no problems.
> 
> -John


I agree.


----------



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

> Just because a transformer is NEMA 3R or 4 doesn't mean it has to be installed in that type of environment. Unless the manufacturers instructions specifically say it can't be installed indoors, you can do it.


The manufactures for some reason are including in their instructions not to install indoors. For example all kitchler transformers are only listed for outdor use.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've installed quite a few Acme transformers; in my opinion they're one of the best. Never had a lick of trouble with any of them.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

AMPED said:


> The manufactures for some reason are including in their instructions not to install indoors....


 You're right, my mistake. I can't figure out why that would be, and the really strange thing is that some of them are listed for indoor/outdoor use, unless you're in Canada in which case it becomes outdoor use only. :blink:

I'd buy the Acme transformer without a second thought. 

EDIT: Does anyone have access to UL 1838 that might be able to shed some light on the indoor/outdoor listing requirements?

-John


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I like Acme transformers. Has Warner Bros. got you all scared?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Seeing is believing....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Acme is fine I assume you need 120 to 24 VAC?, Square D, Hevy-Duty, and any of the other manufactures out there.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Seeing is believing....


Wow you really did a hack job there. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Wow you really did a hack job there. :laughing:




Actually I replaced what was there the same way they were installed. :thumbsup:


----------

